# Sequential Circuits : Prophet REV2 Amazing Synth !



## muziksculp (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi,

The *Sequnetial Circuits : Prophet REV2* is imho. an amazing Analog Synth. I'm a big fan of it, and love the way it sounds. 

So let's make this a place to praise this awesome Synth. It's so versatile, and sounds wonderful. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 12, 2021)

Here is the REV2 Emulating classic Vangelis Sounds !


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2021)

Someone is a fan XD. I'm rather interested, I've put it on my shortlist for future synth purchases. Was looking into a Mopho x4 but with the prices it goes for it doesn't make financial sense while the Rev2 exists.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

Any Prophet REV2 users on this forum ?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 13, 2021)

Me. Rev2 16 voice desktop. Wish I didn't like it so much and that I could sell it and just have my Virus Ti2 desktop haha.

I've bought a few sound sets for the Rev2 when I first got it, these are the ones I still return to, brilliant and inspiring stuff:









ULTIMATE X SOUNDS / SOUND DESIGN for | MOOG | PROPHET Rev2 | Access VIrus Ti | KORG | NI MASSIVE


Presets for synthesizers : MOOG / PROPHET Rev2 / Access VIrus Ti / KORG / NI MASSIVE




www.ultimatexsounds.com


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Me. Rev2 16 voice desktop. Wish I didn't like it so much and that I could sell it and just have my Virus Ti2 desktop haha.
> 
> I've bought a few sound sets for the Rev2 when I first got it, these are the ones I still return to, brilliant and inspiring stuff:
> 
> ...


Cool. Both the REV2 16 voice, and the Virus TI2 are classic, and impressive sounding synths. Try to keep them. 

Oh.. are you using a VST Editor for your REV2 ? If Yes, which one ? 

Thanks


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 13, 2021)

Strong thoughts re 16-voice vs 8-voice for Home Studio _ non-commerical use ?? 
Seems ~~ $500. new cost difference.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Strong thoughts re 16-voice vs 8-voice for Home Studio _ non-commerical use ??


I have the REV2 (16 Voice Keyboard), I wouldn't be as happy with the 8-voice model. 

It's surely nice to have more voices, especially when using Stack/Split modes.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. are you using a VST Editor for your REV2 ? If Yes, which one ?


I have the Sound Tower stuff:
https://www.soundtower.com/rev2/#:~...Editor is a,with the Prophet REV2 synthesizer.

It's a little wonky but mostly usable and a time saver. No where as slick as the Ti2 VST though. I hope and pray for that to keep working and outlive me lol


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Strong thoughts re 16-voice vs 8-voice for Home Studio _ non-commerical use ??
> Seems ~~ $500. new cost difference.


I can only speak as a generalist... But that would depend on what you want to do with it. Do you want to make layered, complicated pads and design otherwise thickly layered sounds? Then you want 16 voices.

Do you play mostly lead or bass? 8 is more than enough.

My main synth is a 4 voice MS2000. 4 voices is sufficient for me, in the worst case I just record twice or thrice. Commercial/Non-Commercial doesn't really factor into it. You just gotta decide for yourself if you're ok with working around the limitations you impose upon yourself by taking the less expensive route.

Not only that, but the 8 voice Rev2 can be expanded for about 100,- in difference more so if you change your mind about the amount of voices you need, you don't have to buy a different model.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I have the Sound Tower stuff:
> https://www.soundtower.com/rev2/#:~:text=Dave Smith Instruments - Prophet REV 2&text=Prophet REV2 SoundEditor is a,with the Prophet REV2 synthesizer.
> 
> It's a little wonky but mostly usable and a time saver. No where as slick as the Ti2 VST though. I hope and pray for that to keep working and outlive me lol


Thanks for the feedback. 

I just got the Soundtower VST Editor as well. I haven't installed it yet. I also need to update the REV2's firmware to the latest version. 

Did you need to use any virtual midi ports to get the REV2 VST editor to work in your DAW ? or you could use it, without any additional virtual midi ports, and have your REV2 plugged via USB ?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I just got the Soundtower VST Editor as well. I haven't installed it yet. I also need to update the REV2's firmware to the latest version.
> 
> Did you need to use any virtual midi ports to get the REV2 VST editor to work in your DAW ? or you could use it, without any additional virtual midi ports, and have your REV2 plugged via USB ?


I have it connected via USB, so yeah midi channel in the daw with the Rev2 as the destination. I actually route the Rev2 audio through the first channel of the Ti2 for ease and the Ti2 effects are sooo much better than the Rev2 effects.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I have it connected via USB, so yeah midi channel in the daw with the Rev2 as the destination. I actually route the Rev2 audio through the first channel of the Ti2 for ease and the Ti2 effects are sooo much better than the Rev2 effects.


Thanks. 

So, no need for additional virtual midi ports. The VST editor works while the REV2 is connected via USB to the computer/DAW.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, no need for additional virtual midi ports. The VST editor works while the REV2 is connected via USB to the computer/DAW.


Yep!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 13, 2021)

Crowe said:


> I can only speak as a generalist... But that would depend on what you want to do with it. Do you want to make layered, complicated pads and design otherwise thickly layered sounds? Then you want 16 voices.
> 
> Do you play mostly lead or bass? 8 is more than enough.
> 
> ...


THX for this ! Must purchase through hardware dealer and will sort thru expansion options.
Regards


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

Given how good the Prophet REV2 is able to emulate those classic Vangelis sounds, I consider it my modern version of the classic Yamaha CS80


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

For a bit of visual fun, here is a pic of my Prophet REV2 (16 voice) Synth.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 13, 2021)

It's not my choice synth, but if you're going to go with a synth that has more voices available, be it the Rev2, Prologue, or Prophet rev4, you have to be just a little crazy in the head to not go with the most voices possible (save up longer!).


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 14, 2021)

I have a Rev2 16-voice since around launch (when it was still from Dave Smith Instruments) and like it a lot due to the lay-out (knob-per-function) and overal sound. I'm not one to create super elaborate sounds on synths, but do like the 16 voices as they are very useful when stacking/layering and using unison.

The only thing that still bugs me is you cannot use the poly sequencer to sequence other hardware and the damn values of the oscillators keep jumping when not touching the knobs. It's not so great to have an oscillator jump from c to c# while playing...

The 16 voice version is an 8 voice but with the 8 voice expansion already installed. Had to reseat the expansion card once or twice.

I second @muziksculp to check out the Voice Component Modelling stuff out if you're into getting the most vintage sound out of your Rev2. It's a meticulous proces which leverages the Modulation Matrix and Gated Sequencer to get emulate the random behaviour that makes the vintage analog VCO/filter sound. Pretty amazing stuff.









Synth Voice Component Modeling (VCM)


Advanced modulation techniques to model classic synth character and analog ensembles.



voicecomponentmodeling.com


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 14, 2021)

Cool that Dave Smith Rev 2 is on Keyscape approved synth list. Keyscape is top of plugin shortlist and hope to add soon !


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Cool that Dave Smith Rev 2 is on Keyscape approved synth list. Keyscape is top of plugin shortlist and hope to add soon !


Yeah, for Omnisphere too.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 15, 2021)

I sold my rev2 keyboard recently. 

mainly cuz of space. same happned w virus ti. the keyboard was just too big for me and later got the desktop and had for the longest time. 

when i was going to buy a rev2 desktop , the TAKE 5 came out and now im waiting to see for a comparison. 

i hate it that it has keys but its not that big so its still ok. 
it has 5 voices. and drive and vintage knobs. and its about the same price as the rev2. 

I know the rev2 has been popular with composers due to those Vangelis pads so i wonder if the Take 5 will take its spot or will it go towards more electronica type music. 

I also have the Sub37 which kicks ass in analog sound.


btw- you can buy or transfer prophet8 patches to the rev2. there is some tool out there to convert p8 to rev2. 


Other than that, i still find Sequential product offerings kinda redundant and dificult to weed out. 
Everything is some sort of prophet. either prophet on the name or a number. The mopho/tetra doesmt seem it sold as good even though so many had it. And yet, they released Pro3 and take 5 which seem to be in the same vein. so who knows. 
I think their new owners might have something to say about that. And also, we could get better effects in the future.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 15, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I know the rev2 has been popular with composers due to those Vangelis pads



IMHO That should never be an argument for buying a €/$/£1700 synth, especially not the Rev2 as it can get there, but needs a lot of work (see Voice Component Modelling).



gsilbers said:


> btw- you can buy or transfer prophet8 patches to the rev2. there is some tool out there to convert p8 to rev2.



You don't need to convert anything. You can just load the sysex P'08 patches into a Rev2 user bank.



gsilbers said:


> i still find Sequential product offerings kinda redundant and dificult to weed out.



I don't agree about the redundancy of their offerings. If you take some time and look up some of the excellent comparison video's on YouTube for example, you can clearly hear the different timbres each current Prophet can produce. Some examples:







I do think Sequential would be better off with a new naming scheme for their products.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 15, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> IMHO That should never be an argument for buying a €/$/£1700 synth, especially not the Rev2 as it can get there, but needs a lot of work (see Voice Component Modelling).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I should clarify. ive been using synths for 20 years now. ive had several of their synths. my comment is about in general as a product offering is confusing for folks who want to buy ONE analog polysyth. 
Theve been calling their synths Prophet since 1978 w plenty of offerings over the years. All a little bit different. all good. 
Those 54,000 views for those videos is for sure to learn about those differences. So its not as obvous as other maufacturers where something like the moog matriarch and Dfam wouldnt be even in a comparison video. 
But they are old skool and I noticed gibson and fender do the same approach for their SG and les paul, strat/tele. There are indeed differences but in general shceme of things, its just an analog polysynth and not... say a modular, a pure wavetable, a mono, etc. OR have a name different enough except for the beloved mopho that for some reason got axed when it was doing well imo. 
Its just one version of a prophet with another version of a similar prophet.. but maybe a prophet..
do you prophet? or do we buy a prophet mr prophet. should we call it PHET now? PHET PRO rev4? 

If i where focusrite i would tell dave to chill with that name. get a line of lower tier prodcuts half made in china and the high end best seller prophet to be US made and have the best of tones. 

My guess is that rev2 sold so well that it cut through other of their prophet offerings. why pay double when you can get a prophet for half the price seems plenty of folks are happy w the rev2 and didnt upgrade.. 
But take 5 is right there smack in the middle of that line up. yes, the keyboard 16voice is alot more expensive but the 8voice module and even keyboard second hand not. its about that price point. so maybe the rev2 8 voice will stop selling and the 16 voice remains mainly in keybaord form? just speculation of couse. but if history is any indication most probably theyll release the TAKE PRO5 or PROTAKE 5, prophetake5 to keep with that PROHET name. At this point, he might have some sort of religous fetish with these things.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 15, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I should clarify. ..
> 
> So its not as obvous as other maufacturers
> ...
> There are indeed differences but in general shceme of things, its just an analog polysynth and not... say a modular, a pure wavetable, a mono, etc. OR have a name different enough except for the beloved mopho that for some reason got axed when it was doing well imo.



Point taken and I do agree with you. For new/first time buyers the Prophet line does pose a challenge to get to the bottom of what the differences of the Prophets are.



gsilbers said:


> If i where focusrite i would tell dave to chill with that name.



That's just clever marketing. Any synth with the name Prophet on it sells. I do agree though.



gsilbers said:


> At this point, he might have some sort of religous fetish with these things.



😂


----------



## J-M (Sep 15, 2021)

I have one! I started dreaming about a hardware synth after listening to unhealthy amount of Mass Effects OSTs and Tycho. Felt unreal when it finally arrived on my doorstep...Tweaking knobs is way more fun than clicking with a mouse! Maybe I'll get something like a Sub 37 to go with the Prophet one day...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2021)

J-M said:


> Got one! I started dreaming about a hardware synth after listening to unhealthy amount of Mass Effects OSTs and Tycho. Felt unreal when it finally arrived on my doorstep...Tweaking knobs is way more fun than clicking with a mouse! Maybe I'll get something like a Sub 37 to go with the Prophet one day...


_*Congratulations !*_

Very good choice. I'm sure you will enjoy your new Prophet REV2 Keyboard Synth. 

Did you get the 16 or 8 voice model ? 

I have the 16 voice REV2, but I noticed your model has Sequential printed on the panel, mine has 'Dave Smith Instruments' printed. I guess the newer ones have the Sequential Logo. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## J-M (Sep 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> _*Congratulations !*_
> 
> Very good choice. I'm sure you will enjoy your new Prophet REV2 Keyboard Synth.
> 
> ...


Haha, had to edit my message, I got one alright...a few years ago, in fact, and I have enjoyed it indeed. :D
I decided to go for the 16-voice version and haven't regretted it. Later I also bought Rev2Editor by CodeKnobs to go with...makes handling things inside the DAW a bit more convenient!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2021)

J-M said:


> Haha, had to edit my message, I got one alright...a few years ago, in fact, and I have enjoyed it indeed. :D
> I decided to go for the 16-voice version and haven't regretted it. Later I also bought Rev2Editor by CodeKnobs to go with...makes handling things inside the DAW a bit more convenient!


LOL... Congratulations anyway 

I just purchased the SoundTower REV2 VST Editor yesterday. I need to update the firmware of my REV2 to the latest version, then test the SoundTower REV2 VST Editor. 

I'm also aware of the Codeknobs editor, but Sequential's site has the SoundTower Editor as the one they recommend on their website's Support section of the REV2. That's why I decided to get this one. I will post some feedback on the SoundTower REV2 VST Editor once I have it setup, and working. It's a handy tool to have.


----------



## IFM (Sep 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here is the REV2 Emulating classic Vangelis Sounds !



I need these sounds! (I have a Rev2 16voice)
EDIT: Keyboard version. I should get the editor too


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2021)

The Prophet REV2 is so versatile, an amazing analog synth.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> …
> But take 5 is right there smack in the middle of that line up. yes, the keyboard 16voice is alot more expensive but the 8voice module and even keyboard second hand not. its about that price point. so maybe the rev2 8 voice will stop selling and the 16 voice remains mainly in keybaord form? …


I was actually on the fence for a REV2 but then the Take 5 was launched and I immediately ordered one. It has VCOs instead of DCOs plus lots of other perks, and does away with the somewhat harsh Curtis filter in favor of the Rossum 2140. Moreover, according to Sean Costello of ValhallaDSP fame, Take 5 sonically equals the infamous Prophet 5 Rev 4, the best synth Dave Smith ever made, with that deliciously velvet-creamy filter, at one third of the price. Can’t wait to get it in.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2021)

Fleer said:


> I was actually on the fence for a REV2 but then the Take 5 was launched and I immediately ordered one. It has VCOs instead of DCOs plus lots of other perks, and does away with the somewhat harsh Curtis filter in favor of the Prophet 5 one. Moreover, according to Sean Costello of ValhallaDSP fame, Take 5 sonically equals the infamous Prophet 5 Rev 4, the best synth Dave Smith ever made, with that deliciously velvet-creamy filter, at one third the price. Can’t wait to get it in, and on it.


I haven't had a chance to check the new Take 5 Synth yet. From what you just wrote, it must sound amazing. I will check it out. 

Did you get your Take 5, or still waiting for it ? if you got it, how do you like it so far ? 

Thanks


----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2021)

Ordered last week and should arrive next month. Can’t wait 
Meanwhile:


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Ordered last week and should arrive next month. Can’t wait


*Congratulations ! *

Enjoy your Take 5 Synth when it arrives, and let us know how you like it.  

I wonder how close it sounds to a Prophet 5 ?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2021)

Here are some of the (slightly redacted for readability) thoughts Sean Costello of ValhallaDSP posted over at GearSpace:








Sequential Take 5 - Page 35 - Gearspace.com


35khz is where all the magic happens.



gearspace.com




- “Sonically, VERY similar to the Prophet-10 (although the oscillator levels are a bit more sensitive on the T5). It's all about the knob/switch-per-function on the Prophet-10, versus the menu diving of the mod matrix on the T5.”
- Pretty much any sound that I like on the Prophet-10, I can get on the Take 5.”
- “It can sound REALLY CLOSE to my Prophet-10. Like, freakishly close."
" I'm able to pretty much exactly duplicate some of my favorite Prophet-10 sounds on the Take 5."
"Take 5 differs from the Prophet-5/10 in a significant way: the Take 5 filter is using Q compensation."
"I should be clear. The Take 5 doesn't sound EXACTLY like my Prophet-10. However, I can make it sound EXACTLY like the types of patches I tend to program on the Prophet-10”
Once you turn up the resonance and/or oscillator FM, the Take 5 and the Prophet-10 sound different:
- “The Take 5 has Q compensated filters, that don't lose the bass when the resonance is turned up. The Prophet-10 filters lose bass.”
- “The Take 5 has enough FM depth for my purposes.”
- “I wish I could qualify exactly what the difference between the P6, P5/10 and T5 sound is. For lack of a better word, the P5/10 and T5 filters sound expensive, silky. Classy.”
- “I have great success replicating Prophet-10 patches on my Take 5. And the T5 has the syncable LFO of the Prophet-6, as well as the nice chorus/phaser/flanger of the Prophet-6. It also has a second per-voice LFO, as well as a good sounding reverb.”


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi,

I got the SoundTower VST Editor/Librarian for the REV2 , all working fine, it's a useful accessory to have. If you use a REV2, and don't have a VST Editor/Libraries, you might want to check this one out.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the SoundTower VST Editor/Librarian for the REV2 , all working fine, it's a useful accessory to have. If you use a REV2, and don't have a VST Editor/Libraries, you might want to check this one out.
> 
> ...



Especially managing patches is a real chore on the synth itself. How's the librarian? Does it make managing patches easier?

I got a Prophet 6 last week and after a day playing it, it is significantly different to the Rev2. I know a few YouTubers and others did test them side by side and concluded they can sound the same, but both can do things the other can't and thus, I will be using them both. I can honestly say the Rev2 is not some cheap version of the P5 or 6, but it's own voice in the Prophet choir and will probably remain the main synth I'll go to first.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Especially managing patches is a real chore on the synth itself. How's the librarian? Does it make managing patches easier?


Hi,

I haven't used it yet, but it is easy to use, and there are videos showing it in action. It surely makes managing banks much easier, and you can have multiple banks saved on you computer, and sent to the REV2 as needed. Also save, and load individual patches. Plus, when you save your song, the REV2 patch is stored with your song. So, lots of advantages. 

Here is the product page, you could also download the pdf user's manual :

https://soundtower.com/plugse/rev2/index.html


Here is a video showing the Prophet 12 Librarian, which is quite similar to all of their other Librarians, including the REV2. 



Hope this is helpful. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

Here is how the REV2 VST Editor looks expanded to show all modules, but you can show only parts of it if you want to.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 3, 2021)

Seems right what I wanted. Chosing a category for your patches will come in handy!

Most of the time I even don't name my patches on the Rev2, just use the bank and patch number (i.e. U1P23) as a reference in my DAW track name.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

I should add, that having a VST Editor for i.e REV2, is also handy if your REV2 is not right next to your main seating position. Which makes it handy to have the luxury of Remote Editing, and also Automation of the various knobs while working in your DAW.

I have an OB-6 Desktop, and a Prophet 6 Keyboard that are further away from my studio desk, so I'm thinking about getting the SoundTower VST Editors for both of them.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I should add, that having a VST Editor for i.e REV2, is also handy if your REV2 is not right next to your main seating position. Which makes it handy to have the luxury of Remote Editing, and also Automation of the various knobs while working in your DAW.
> 
> I have an OB-6 Desktop, and a Prophet 6 Keyboard that are further away from my studio desk, so I'm thinking about getting the SoundTower VST Editors for both of them.


For my OB-6, I have the CodeKnobs VST editor. It's cheaper. It works well. I have the ST librarian and that works and I use it the most. My OB-6 desktop is directly in front of me but it's nice to modulate things with extra LFOs, etc. sometimes.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

Fleer said:


>



Sounds very nice, and warm. 

@Fleer ,

Did you receive your Take 5 ?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

I have enough HW Synths in my Studio to serve all of my synth needs, both Analog, and Digital.

I promised myself not to buy any more HW Synths unless something revolutionary shows up. I also have a big assortment of VST Synths. Which makes it hard to decide which one to choose, or begin with. Sometimes less is more.

So far, my wallet is winning, nothing revolutionary has shown up, and I doubt it will for quite some time.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sounds very nice, and warm.
> 
> @Fleer ,
> 
> Did you receive your Take 5 ?


Not yet, they’re saying mid October. 
As for (r)evolutionary, looking forward to finally witnessing that Sequential OBX


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Not yet, they’re saying mid October.
> As for (r)evolutionary, looking forward to finally witnessing that Sequential OBX


Oh.. that's a bit of a wait, I guess supply is becoming a bit of an issue lately.

A bit off topic, but kind of related, I had problems with my car stereo, and the place I purchased, and installed it at told me they have a major supply issue of car, and home electronics, and have orders placed in July, that won't arrive until Feb. 2022.  

At least synth supplies are not as badly affected.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. that's a bit of a wait, I guess supply is becoming a bit of an issue lately.
> 
> A bit off topic, but kind of related, I had problems with my car stereo, and the place I purchased, and installed it at told me they are have a major supply issue of car, and home electronics, and have orders placed in July, that won't arrive until Feb. 2022.
> 
> At least synth supplies are not as badly affected.



FWIW: I'm in IT and heard from a few sources that the general consensus is that chip manufactory is predicted to be back to normal the second half of 2022.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> FWIW: I'm in IT and heard from a few sources that the general consensus is that chip manufactory is predicted to be back to normal the second half of 2022.


WOW.. Second half of 2022 ! 

That's quite a while from now. Looks like it's going to be a bumpy drive until chip manufacturing output get to the required levels for consumer electronic goods globally.


----------

